# Hen?



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

7 weeks old

Wyandotte


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like a hen to me.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Hen?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like a hen to me too. I dont have it, was just curious


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

hen


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

hen


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Well here she is.. 
She is tiny for a supposed 7 weeks old


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Rooster.................


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Awwww he/she is beautiful I love it's form


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

It does kinda look like a roo seeing the comb


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is sooo friendly.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

No... a rooster????


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Woman told me she was 95% sure its a female. Crap


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Well im returning it. Dam.it 
Wtf


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Grrrrrr


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It's so beautiful and I'm absolutely no expert on male and female detection but I thought the legs looked kinda thick. (seriously, I don't know know how to judge gender, the legs just sorta jumped out at me)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Really a roo???


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Its sooo friendly ugh...noooooo


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Woman says other 2 at 7 weeks have redder combs and larger


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nooooo . Really a roo??


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Woman says other 2 at 7 weeks have redder combs and larger


Chickens will fool you every time. I learned that the hard way. It's possible it's a hen, I'm still on the fence about Genevieve even though she crows (just like a real rooster now) but all along she had every other indication of a hen. quick to feather, small pale comb, skinny legs. Even now, her comb is still smaller than Opal's but it's just as red and has grown quite a bit. So, sometimes they'll get you. I have decided not to decide on her until late September, no egg by Oct. 1 means roo. You can keep her and hope for the best, maybe you need another roo and just don't realize it yet?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Im getting a lavendar blue silkie roo back that i sold as a hen . 
Here are the 2 siblings to the one i just got


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Actually, Maryellen, I just looked up a bunch of pics of wyandotts at 7 weeks and it's very possible she's a she.

Look at these: https://www.backyardchickens.com/threads/silver-laced-wyandotte-sexing-7-weeks-old.1093799/page-3


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The siblings


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She has no wattles and her comb is not as red as the siblings


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm REALLY rooting for yours to be a hen!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Moe loves her

View attachment 29942


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Moe loves her
> 
> View attachment 29942
> View attachment 29943
> ...


Awwwww! My dog loves my chickens too...as an entree


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I just put a pic of Opal and Genevieve in my gallery that I just took a minute ago to show the difference in combs even though they are the same age if you want to look. if you compare one to the other, Genevieve looks hen but to look at Genevieve alone, you would think roo. At least I do lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here her comb looks pink.
Oh let me go look in your gallery


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Awwww plse be a hen! It's so pretty


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It looks hen compared to its 2 siblings. So im hoping. She is super friendly, loves to hang out with me on my lap


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is in the house for the night, to big to go with the 3 week olds and to small for my special needs coop. 
Tomorrow she goes back on the porch, its going to be 54 tonight, and being by herself she has no buddy to cuddle with


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> She is in the house for the night, to big to go with the 3 week olds and to small for my special needs coop.
> Tomorrow she goes back on the porch, its going to be 54 tonight, and being by herself she has no buddy to cuddle with
> View attachment 29954
> View attachment 29955
> ...


She looks happy just cuddling with you!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Roosters can be the biggest babies.I know mine are but I'd have it no other way.


----------

